# Building a Gaming RiG (40k)



## RiGOD (May 14, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? 
Ans: *Playing FPS & RPG games, loads of video encoding, AutoCAD & STAAD.*

2. What is your overall budget?
Ans: *40k (Can extend 1-2k maximum).*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:* Yes (just mild OC'ing).*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Windows 7 (64 bit).*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *NA*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor?
Ans: *I just need a 20" one. Not more than that.*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy?
Ans: *HDD, speakers.*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *In a week or two.*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before?
Ans: *Yeah*

10. Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: *Will buy online from SMC, Flipkart etc.*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: 





*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 960T	6960
Motherboard	Asus M4A88T-M	4800
RAM	Corsair XMS3 4GB	1500
GPU	MSI R6850-PM2D1GD5	8850
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1135
Case	CM Elite 310	1770
PSU	SeaSonic S12II 520	3770
Monitor	Dell IN2030M	6400
Mouse	Lenovo M6811	620
Mousepad	Razer Goliathus - Fragged Omega	560
Keyboard	Logitech K200	420
Headphone	Philips SHP1900	450
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2800
Total		40035
>Any better motherboard at this price range? I just want to unlock the extra cores (if any) and OC some 500MHz. Saw many negative reviews of Gigabyte GA880GM-USB3 and so avoided it.

>Will this UPS provide enough backup even when OC'ed?


----------



## Cilus (May 14, 2012)

Here goes my suggested changes:-

*Motherboard:* Asus M5A88M AM3+ instead of M4A series. Although Flipkart price is around 5.45K, I have heard from different sources that street prices are preety low.
*Ram:* Spend 50 bucks more and get G-Skill RipjawX @ 1.55K from Primeabgb.com.
*Monitor:* Dell IN2030M for Rs 6400 which really costly for a 20" display, especially when you can get a 1080P LCD @ 7K. Otherwise get BenQ G2025HDA @ 5.6K. Here is the link: BenQ LCD Monitor Price India, Buy BenQ G2025HDA LCD Monitor - Infibeam.com


----------



## RiGOD (May 14, 2012)

>Is that board pretty good for mild OC'ing. I mean could you shed some light on its VRM (how many phases).

>How about this one for RAM? Is there any performance difference from RipjawsX series?

>That's an LCD monitor right? How about Acer 20" LED? Its around 6k I guess.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bump!!!


----------



## Cilus (May 14, 2012)

>Is that board pretty good for mild OC'ing. I mean could you shed some light on its VRM (how many phases).
It has 4+1 phase VRM but you can overclock to 4 GHz. There are several Youtube reviews available.

>How about this one for RAM? Is there any performance difference from RipjawsX series?
Buddy, you have chosen XMS3 and I have suggested you Ripjawx. Ya, RipjawX is even better than Vengeance. It can be overclocked to higher degree, 2000 MHz+ and also can run at tighter latency. I am currently running it at CL8 at 1600 Mhz.

>That's an LCD monitor right? How about Acer 20" LED? Its around 6k I guess.
I don't have much idea about Acer display. Atleast check the display uality before purchasing.


----------



## RiGOD (May 14, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> >How about this one for RAM? Is there any performance difference from RipjawsX series?



Damn man, I intended to put a hyperlink on the 'this' part. I meant this RAM. It's the ordinary Ripjaws, not RipjwasX. Does this have same performance as RipjawsX?


----------



## Cilus (May 14, 2012)

^^ I am using that one only 
Far better than XMS3


----------



## Scorrel (May 14, 2012)

Hey RiGOD, I have almost the same specs(except the GPU) that you have mentioned & all that i have to say is you can unlock the X4 960T very easily with core unlocker. I have it unlocked to 6-core & everything is stable.


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

^^ Depends on luck. I have heard that 960Ts of flipkart don't unlock.


----------



## Scorrel (May 15, 2012)

^^Yeah it depends on luck & btw I got it from Flipkart only..


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

I think paying 500 bucks more for a Phenom II 1075T makes more sense ..


----------



## RiGOD (May 15, 2012)

Scorrel said:


> Hey RiGOD, I have almost the same specs(except the GPU) that you have mentioned & all that i have to say is you can unlock the X4 960T very easily with core unlocker. I have it unlocked to 6-core & everything is stable.



Nice to know that buddy, BTW which motherboard are you using?



topgear said:


> I think paying 500 bucks more for a Phenom II 1075T makes more sense ..



But 1075T is not Black Edition right? Ain't the BE's better for OC'ing, I've read the BE's can OC'ed easily but the ordinary Thubans require some additional procedures Is it true?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 15, 2012)

You could buy a Samsung B2030 monitor


----------



## Scorrel (May 15, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Nice to know that buddy, BTW which motherboard are you using?


Asus M4A88TM


----------



## RiGOD (May 15, 2012)

^^Yeah I'll look into it buddy. Let me buy the core components first.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My local dealer has quoted 6k for Acer 20 inch LCD - S200HL. Looking at the specs, is it a good buy?

BUMP!!!


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> I think paying 500 bucks more for a Phenom II 1075T makes more sense ..



Oh yes. 1075T ftw!!
And who have asked, 1075T is *not *black edition.


----------



## Cilus (May 15, 2012)

d6bmg, that's a completely wrong piece of info; Do a little search before posting.

1075T is not a black edition CPU but can be overclocked over 4 GHz by increasing the Base clock speed. But remember, overclocked Phenoms do consume lots of power, it will be more than 200W for the CPU only.

So get a good PSU and CPU cooler.


----------



## RiGOD (May 15, 2012)

^^How about the Acer monitor buddy? The specs looks fine or what?

BTW I'm getting SeaSonic S12 II 520 for 3.6k. Is that good enough for a 960T+MSI GTX 560? Will the lesser TDP of 960T (95W) make it favourable for me?


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

^^ It looks good.
AFAIK We get a 1080p monitor at about 7k

Look at this to
Dell 20 inch LED - IN2030M Monitor: Flipkart.com


----------



## RiGOD (May 15, 2012)

^^Yeah the Dell IN2030M is good indeed, costs 6.3 locally. But I've got my eyes on the ACER one. Lemme see what the expert(s) say.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2012)

benq G2220/2222HDL for ~7000 seems to be the most recommended monitor here.


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ It looks good.
> AFAIK We get a 1080p monitor at about 7k
> 
> Look at this to
> Dell 20 inch LED - IN2030M Monitor: Flipkart.com



That monitor isn't 1080p. Its 1600x900 monitor.


----------



## Cilus (May 15, 2012)

Actually Acer was never such popular as LCD manufacturer and in most of the reviews their monitors are recommended for the value builds. 

I think you can also have a look at AOC E2050s 20" LED display. Although I didn't find any direct review of this product, by checking customer reviews, some Cnet overall ratings etc, I can guess that this one is pretty impressive for its price.

Here is the link: AOC LED Monitor Price India, Buy AOC 20 Inch Wide Screen LED - Infibeam.com


----------



## RiGOD (May 15, 2012)

^^Thanks for the suggestion buddy. BTW I'll be buying the SeaSonic S12 II 520 (3.6k) tomorrow. It's enough for the 960T+GTX 560 combo nah? And also Microtek 800VA is the only one I can get. Can it give sufficient backup?


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2012)

Cilus said:


> 1075T is not a black edition CPU but can be overclocked over 4 GHz by increasing the Base clock speed. But remember, overclocked Phenoms do consume lots of power, it will be more than 200W for the CPU only.
> 
> So get a good PSU and CPU cooler.



you are right, OCed/Stock 1075T will consume more power compared to a OCed/Stock 960T though the power consumption difference should be around 20-50W at stock and OCed speed

Phenom II X6 1100T BE Power Consumption | bit-tech.net

but I think an unlocked + Oced 960T will consume the same amount of power like 1075T ( both running at same OCed clock speed ).

@ *OP* - if possible get a Corsair GS600 PSU.


----------



## RiGOD (May 16, 2012)

^^Well I'm on a really tight budget. The GS600 costs 800 bucks more. Is it really needed for me? I mean, I'll not be going for a GPU/CPU upgrade in near future. So just let me know if if the SeaSonic 520 can handle 960T + GTX 560 and I'll not be OC'ing both at the same time.


----------



## Omi (May 16, 2012)

520 is fine, the TDP of 1100T as given in the link by topgear is 360-370W @ 4.2ghz
and that system includes 5870, noe 6850 or the 560 will definitely consume less power than 5870. So you have a good 150W overhead even if you OC the CPU.

GS600 is definitely better, but necessary or required, no.


----------



## RiGOD (May 16, 2012)

^^Thanks for clearing the air buddy.


----------



## desiJATT (May 16, 2012)

Just a word of update, my Phenom X4 960T didn't get unlocked. When I changed the value of CPU Core Unlock to Enabled in BIOS, the system refused to boot. I will sure try it again by tweaking some more settings, but it is very unlikely now that it will get unlocked. 

Moreover, don't get the Corsair XMS3 4GB one. The reason is, its rated to run at 1600MHz, but at 1.65V. Ripjaws can run at 1600MHz at 1.5V thus creating lesser heat and more performance.

For power supply, your Seasonic S12II 520W is more than enough for X4 960T + GTX 560 overclocked combo


----------



## RiGOD (May 16, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Just a word of update, my Phenom X4 960T didn't get unlocked. When I changed the value of CPU Core Unlock to Enabled in BIOS, the system refused to boot. I will sure try it again by tweaking some more settings, but it is very unlikely now that it will get unlocked.



Oopsie, ordered a 960T from flipkart. Keeping ma fingers crossed for the extra cores.



desiJATT said:


> Moreover, don't get the Corsair XMS3 4GB one. The reason is, its rated to run at 1600MHz, but at 1.65V. Ripjaws can run at 1600MHz at 1.5V thus creating lesser heat and more performance.



Yeah, already ordered RipjawsX instead of XMS3. Thanks to Cilus for the tip.



desiJATT said:


> For power supply, your Seasonic S12II 520W is more than enough for X4 960T + GTX 560 overclocked combo



Thanks for confirming it mate.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next purchase will be UPS and case. 

>Local dealer quotes 3k for Microtek 800VA (I know its overpriced but I've got no other go). Is that enough to give 2-3 min backup for my rig?

>I need a case for around 2k. Got my eyes on CM Elite 311 coz of its cable management features. But how about the cooling?

BUMP!!!


----------



## desiJATT (May 17, 2012)

>>800VA Microtek should cost around 2.6k to 2.9k, 3k is OK, but still it's high.

>>For 2K case, spend a litlle bit more to get the NZXT Source 210 Elite. 311 is a very basic cabinet, but about cooling, that only depends upon the fan configuration. Source 210 comes with 2 fans installed, and has good headroom for future upgrades and best of all, looks great for a budget cabinet. I never recommend anyone the budget CM series like 311, 311 Plus, and sometimes even 431. I simply don't like their over exaggerated looks which do not compliment their build quality.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 17, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> But 1075T is not Black Edition right? Ain't the BE's better for OC'ing, I've read the BE's can OC'ed easily but the ordinary Thubans require some additional procedures Is it true?



X6 1075T = 6 core. Non BE. Thuban. 125W. Lower leakage vs 960T.

X4 960T = 4 core. Non BE. Thuban. 95W. Higher leakage vs 1075T.

1075T is not Black Edition but neither is 960T. You should have bought a 1075T for 500 bucks extra.


----------



## koolent (May 17, 2012)

Bought is bought!!

I think, you should go for NZXT Source 210 Elite, Actually its the best cabinet you will get after extending a mere 500 bucks as it will give you nice cooling and Room + Decent looks and Nice build quality = its an all in one deal bro .

For the PSU, Get the Seasonic 520W, its giiving you an headroom for good OCing but if you want to be mad with your Phenom, Go ahead for GS 600 From corsair, Fair deal..


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

Omi said:


> 520 is fine, the TDP of 1100T as given in the link by topgear is 360-370W @ 4.2ghz
> 
> and that system includes 5870, noe 6850 or the 560 will definitely consume less power than 5870. So you have a good 150W overhead even if you OC the CPU.
> 
> GS600 is definitely better, but necessary or required, no.



but that review link did not include the load power consumption of a HD5870/GTX 560 - granted prime95 can draw power like crazy but games like BFBC2 can max out the cpu usage too on every possible cores with maximum gpu usages .

so the combined gpu ( GTX 560 )+cpu usage while gaming will be around 350W with a 960T and 30-40W more with an unloked 960T.

Now if OP is going to OC the rig the power consumption will jump to around 500W which is more than Seasonic S12 II 520w's rated capacity ( +12v rail ).


----------



## Omi (May 17, 2012)

I suspect it will go more than 400, man 400+ is category a 470/580
He will not be able to OC above 4.5 (he will probably go to 4 which is very safe)
He will peak at 450W , not more than that, very unlikely to go above that.
*Furmark* shows 560ti at full load in a system with i7(ssd hdd incl) at 350W(320 gaming load)
150W headroom for OC not enough?

Seasonic 520 can provide power upto 588 Watts above which it fails. (forgot review link)


----------



## RiGOD (May 17, 2012)

I'm not a hardcore gamer or OC'er friends. Even if I OC it'll be around 3.5-4GHz (4 atmost). Same with the GPU, I'm not gonna OC it to death, can reduce the detail level or resoultion accordingly for more FPS, I really don't want to blow up my PSU

BTW the NZXT Source 210 Elite is not available locally. If I buy online, the cost Including shipping will cross 3k for sure. Let me try the Merc Alpha. If I can buy it that'll be the one. Or else CM Elite 311.

No one commented on the UPS backup. Can the microtek 800VA give 2-3 mins backup for my rig?



$$Lionking$$ said:


> *1075T is not Black Edition but neither is 960T*. You should have bought a 1075T for 500 bucks extra.



You serious buddy? Its not BE?


----------



## dfcols71 (May 17, 2012)

if you have someone coming down from bangalore.Tell him/her to enquire from these guys
Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com
the NZXT Source 210 Elite may not be showing in his website,but if you contact
them, i feel you may get it there-b/w they are the biggest dealers of nzxt in south india


----------



## desiJATT (May 17, 2012)

I specially checked my UPS backup for you. I also have the Microtek 800VA, purchased last week for 2600. My PC specs are in my signature. I did not test it to the fullest (I didn't want the battery to die), but I successfully got past over 3 minutes, and I think it should easily give around 10-15 minute backup to your PC.


----------



## RiGOD (May 17, 2012)

@dfcols71 : Thanks buddy, anyways I ordered BitFenix Merc Alpha from Extreme Grafix.

@desiJATT : Thanks mate, will buy that.


----------



## koolent (May 17, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> I'm not a hardcore gamer or OC'er friends. Even if I OC it'll be around 3.5-4GHz (4 atmost). Same with the GPU, I'm not gonna OC it to death, can reduce the detail level or resoultion accordingly for more FPS, I really don't want to blow up my PSU
> 
> *BTW the NZXT Source 210 Elite is not available locally. If I buy online, the cost Including shipping will cross 3k for sure. Let me try the Merc Alpha. If I can buy it that'll be the one. Or else CM Elite 311.
> 
> ...



Merc alpha is a nice cabinet too, But still, just try to get NZXT Source 210 online, it will be about 2.6k-2.8k and still be worthy of its price.. 

Yes, that UPS is sufficient to reach a saving point (Assuming 8-10 mins) but I am sure it can give you more backup.. But you always have the HIBERNATE option .. Hope it helps


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 21, 2012)

M4A88T M LE is available at 4K


----------



## RiGOD (May 21, 2012)

^^Yeah, but already placed order for M5A88-M.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 21, 2012)

Then fine buddy .


----------



## RiGOD (May 21, 2012)

First set of components arrived. Posted the pics here.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 21, 2012)

Super buddy !!!


----------



## RiGOD (May 21, 2012)

^^Thanks mate.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2012)

^ congrats and I've that Philips headphone ( got it 1 month ago ) - the sound quality is just excellent .


----------



## RiGOD (May 22, 2012)

^^Thanks buddy.


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^ congrats and I've that Philips headphone ( got it 1 month ago ) - the sound quality is just excellent .



OT: How good? And how about the the bass quality?


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2012)

^^ though I'm not a audiophile the bass is not boomy at all, the bass is a bit low which I like and the sound quality is really crisp with good clarity .


----------



## RiGOD (May 23, 2012)

^^You're right. I've been using Sony MDR-EX10 for the past year and I love its deep clear bass. But when I switched on to this one I was let down by the low bass. But on prolonged used I could get the grip and realised that the sound clarity is crisp and clear and so comfortable to my ears. Really worth the money.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just received the Benq G2222HDL. Bought it from Letsbuy. But it didn't come with any DVI cable, only a VGA one. Is it usual or does it have a bundled DVI cable?

EDIT : Bad news, Letsbuy shipped the G2222HDAL (with VGA only) instead of G2222HDL. I actually placed the order for HDL. Never thought that these guys would cheat. So what do you guys think? Should I get it replaced or is VGA fine for gaming/movies?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 23, 2012)

You should not have bought from letsbuy.com bro . These guys often cheat .


----------



## 1manshow (May 23, 2012)

@ RiGOD, you must get it replaced. As you won't enjoy true HD quality on VGA input. Very unfortunate event. Sorry bro


----------



## RiGOD (May 23, 2012)

^^I've dropped a mail to the customer care. Let's see the response.


----------



## 1manshow (May 23, 2012)

^^ Issue is not with the cable unavailability in package. He got shipped with different monitor which doesn't have DVI port itself!


----------



## d6bmg (May 24, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> EDIT : Bad news, Letsbuy shipped the G2222HDAL (with VGA only) instead of G2222HDL. I actually placed the order for HDL. Never thought that these guys would cheat. So what do you guys think? Should I get it replaced or is VGA fine for gaming/movies?



Call them, mail them, get it replaced.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 24, 2012)

pal does the monitor have a dvi-d output, if yes just get a dvi-d to hdmi cable and connect to hdmi port of motherboard or graphics card


----------



## RiGOD (May 24, 2012)

^^No buddy, just a D-Sub.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 24, 2012)

moreover in benq website your monitor manual mentions it has a dvi-d port and dvi-d cable not provided-but can get from benq for additional charge


----------



## RiGOD (May 24, 2012)

^^BenQ G2222HDAL.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 24, 2012)

see this link download the manuals if it is missing something which is not in manual contact letbuy 
BenQ India | Products - LCD Monitors - Screen Size - 21.5"


----------



## desiJATT (May 24, 2012)

RiGOD, this problem is very common. You PM'd me the same, so I decided to post here.

Even I got the G2222HD*A*L in the box of G2222HDL. The main differences are, HDAL is not HD, it's max resolution is 1600x900, and it only supports VGA. I got to know that I recieved the wrong unit when I finally installed the graphics driver and tried to set the resolution to 1080p. But to my surprise, the max supported resolution was 1600x900. Then I rethought, and checked on the monitor that it was written G2222HDAL on the top right corner. I have sent the monitor back for replacement. 

In my opinion, this is more of BenQ's fault. They are shipping HDAL models in the boxes of HDL, and specifies this just by putting up a small sticker on the box that's it's HDAL. If you have seen my photos which i uploaded in this thread, you can clearly see the box is HDL, not HDAL. Still I got HDAL inside. When i rechecked the box sides, I found a sticker, that said that it's HDAL inside. 

Tough luck, but they will get it replaced, don't worry RiGOD.


----------



## RiGOD (May 24, 2012)

^^So who am I supposed to contact now? Letsbuy or BenQ?


----------



## desiJATT (May 24, 2012)

Ofcourse Letsbuy. They shipped your monitor, contact them and ask them the procedure required on how to send them the monitor back.


----------



## RiGOD (May 24, 2012)

I'm already outta budget and seems like I'll have to bear the return shipping charges too. To make it worse, these damn guys are not responding.


----------



## desiJATT (May 24, 2012)

^^ Another reason why i discourage online shopping 

I think we should make a thread regarding this. This has happened the 3rd time in my knowledge, including me. BenQ is really getting unreliable. I think it's the middlemen who are doing this. The distributor might be doing this. Changing models and packing them into higher model packaging. IDK what to do, even after 15 days of buying my PC, i have still not received my G2222HDL, it's still in the process of replacement.


----------



## RiGOD (May 24, 2012)

^^You bought locally right? And your seller send it back to BenQ?

BTW called Letsbuy. They asked me to send the screenshot of the product and I did the same. And I was asked to wait 24-48 hours for a response via mail. God knows where this is going.


----------



## desiJATT (May 24, 2012)

^^ My friend (dealer) bought all my components from Delhi, he frequently visits Delhi, thats why. Right now, I have no info on how is he going to replace my monitor, but I don't really care as long as he will be replacing it. He gave me his personal Dell ST2320L for backup, so I am OK with it. If by chance he couldn't replace it, I'll ask for refund or probably keep this Dell monitor.


----------



## RiGOD (May 24, 2012)

^^If a local dealer takes so much time to replace then I don't think Letsbuy will be any better. Will consider myself luck if I get a refund atleast.


----------



## desiJATT (May 24, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^If a local dealer takes so much time to replace then I don't think Letsbuy will be any better. Will consider myself luck if I get a refund atleast.



Keep the HDAL, or sell it in the local market, you may get 6k+ for it, coz it's sealed, add some more and buy any monitor locally. This will be my 2 cents.


----------



## RiGOD (May 24, 2012)

^^No way I'm gonna sell it locally. Either I'll use it (if it can provide a resolution of 1920x1080 I can live with that) or get a refund and buy another model.


----------



## desiJATT (May 24, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^No way I'm gonna sell it locally. Either I'll use it (if it can provide a resolution of 1920x1080 I can live with that) or get a refund and buy another model.



It doesn't support 1080p  That's the main concern. The maximum resolution it supports is 1600x900. 

But it's better to wait for a reply from Letsbuy first.


----------



## iChaitanya (May 24, 2012)

Don't compromise. Get it replaced. Also, quit letsbuy.

Flipkart is where you should be buying from.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 24, 2012)

Trust me and don't go with the M6811,it wont do justice to your Goliathus im telling from personal experience go with a G300 or KINZU or Tt Black gaming mouse or save and buy a DA


----------



## RiGOD (May 24, 2012)

^^I already bought the M6811. Its okay for casual gaming.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 24, 2012)

Its not that nice bro,even if you have already bought it don't pair it with the Goliathus .
It will be like pairing Maggi noddles with Biryani.  XD


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> It doesn't support 1080p  That's the main concern. The maximum resolution it supports is 1600x900.
> 
> But it's better to wait for a reply from Letsbuy first.



G2222HDAL supports 1080p resolution :

BenQ India | Products - LCD Monitors - G2222HDAL
BenQ Global | Products - LCD Monitors - G2222HDAL



RiGOD said:


> ^^No way I'm gonna sell it locally. Either I'll use it (if it can provide a resolution of 1920x1080 I can live with that) or get a refund and buy another model.



A VGA cable is enough to get good HD resolution - if you are not experiencing any visual glitches with the monitor you can keep it.

lots of HD monitors comes with VGA cable only - they don't provide the DVI cable to save the cost and sell the monitor as cheap as as possible.


----------



## RiGOD (May 25, 2012)

^^You're right. Lemme see if I can play at 1920x1080.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

if you want digital output you have get it changed to your original choice or buy a converter box


----------



## sharang.d (May 25, 2012)

There's hell lotta difference between connecting via a D-Sub port and a DVI/HDMI port. One's analog(D-Sub) and the other one's digital. Better get the digital one. Analog is so 1990s


----------



## desiJATT (May 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> G2222HDAL supports 1080p resolution :
> 
> BenQ India | Products - LCD Monitors - G2222HDAL
> BenQ Global | Products - LCD Monitors - G2222HDAL
> ...



But when I tried to change the resolution it didn't show up 1920x1080 as an option. Immediately when I plugged Dell ST2320L, it started showing 1080p as an option...Now what kind of sorcery is this?


----------



## RiGOD (May 25, 2012)

^^Your desktop too was at a resolution of 1600x900? Or any specific game?


----------



## desiJATT (May 25, 2012)

^^ Desktop, I tried changing resolution from Windows as well as Catalyst Control Centre, but it was 1600x900 always. In games too it was 1600 max.


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

^^ 
Your monitor i.e. BenQ G2222HDL have 1920X1080 resolution.


----------



## RiGOD (May 25, 2012)

Despite all these monitor issues, I'm posting few more pics of the newly arrived components.


----------



## desiJATT (May 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^
> Your monitor i.e. BenQ G2222HDL have 1920X1080 resolution.



yaar, read the discussion above 



RiGOD said:


> Despite all these monitor issues, I'm posting few more pics of the newly arrived components.



Congrats mate  After all this time helping others buy a good rig, finally you yourself are building one


----------



## RiGOD (May 25, 2012)

^^Lol yeah. Only the cabinet remains to be delivered.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2012)

pics looks nice - care to share the 3G the operator name and speed you are getting ? 



desiJATT said:


> But when I tried to change the resolution it didn't show up 1920x1080 as an option. Immediately when I plugged Dell ST2320L, it started showing 1080p as an option...Now what kind of sorcery is this?



can't say why you are facing this but have you tried manually set the resolution at 1920*1080 ?


----------



## RiGOD (May 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> pics looks nice - care to share the 3G the operator name and speed you are getting ?



Why not? But I'm in a dilemma on which operator to choose. Aircel has good 3G Tariff and I might give it a try. Will post pics soon. BTW checked the speed with a Tata Docomo 3G sim. Here's the deal

*www.speedtest.net/result/1972245655.png

BTW connected the HDAL to my 9400GT via VGA port and its giving Full HD resolution of 1920x1020. Didn't try any games though.

So is there a real world difference in gaming when connected via VGA and DVI port?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*First post on TDF from my new RiG*

Loads of work remaining and I need to clean up my room off all this mess. BTW a few updates.

-960T unlocked to 6 cores.
-Merc Alpha is a really good case for the price.
-Lenovo M6811 is pretty good.
-Sound clarity of SHP 1900 is great.
-BenQ G2222HDAL does support Full HD resolution.

So one final query. Is there a hell lotta difference between gaming with a VGA and DVI monitor? I mean, should I get a replacement?

I'll come back tomorrow with the remaining updates

@ mods : Please don't close this thread. I need to deliver a vote of thanks


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2012)

VGA and DVI have no major difference. I have used both of them on 1280x800 No difference at all.
Does your monitor have HDMI Cable?


----------



## d6bmg (May 27, 2012)

> Is there a hell lotta difference between gaming with a VGA and DVI monitor? I mean, should I get a replacement?



For 1080p single monitor setup which you have, the answer is NO.
Congrats on buying new components & rig. 

Please do post some pics when you have some time.


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2012)

@ RiGOD - thanks for the speed post  ( ie your net connection speed - looks good )
like the others have said you won't notice any difference while using a VGA/DVI cable at HD resolution - I've used the VGA cable that came with B2230 for 2 days and later opted for a DVI cable so that I don't have to connect the converetr with the gfx card I've 



serpent16 said:


> VGA and DVI have no major difference. I have used both of them on 1280x800 No difference at all.
> *Does your monitor have HDMI Cable?*



his monitor only has D-Sub ( VGA ) port.


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2012)

So,with an HDMI cable you feel lots of difference even in 1280x800?


----------



## RiGOD (May 27, 2012)

Posting the prices and vendors of all the components.










*Component*
*Make*
*Price*
*Vendor*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 960T	6960	Flipkart
Motherboard	Asus M5A88-M	5315	Delta
RAM	G.Skill RipjawsX 4GB DDR3	1525	Flipkart
GPU	MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5	10000	SMC
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1135	Flipkart
Case	BitFenix Merc Alpha	2550	Xtreme Grafix
PSU	SeaSonic S12II 520	3600	Logtech
Monitor	BenQ G2222HDAL	7500	Letsbuy
Mouse	Lenovo M6811	615	Flipkart
Mousepad	Razer Goliathus - Standard	610	The IT Wares
Keyboard	Logitech K100	300	Logtech
Headphone	Philips SHP1900	450	Flipkart
UPS	Microtek 800VA	2950	Indicom
Total		43510
I'd like to say my special thanks to *Cilus* who helped me a lot in deciding this configuration and taking urgent decisions via PM's in spite of his hectic routine. Thanks to you buddy.

Thanks to Scorrel, d6bmg, topgear, Sainatarajan, serpent16, whitestar_999, Omi, desiJATT, $$Lionking$$, koolent, dfcols71, 1manshow, iChaitanya, CarlonSamuels & sharang.d for stopping by this thread and sharing their opinions.

Once again thanks to you guys. And I've named the RiG *TENEBRiS*


----------



## Cilus (May 27, 2012)

No Problem buddy, always here at your service. 

One question: Are you settling with the HDAL monitor or going or a replacement?


----------



## RiGOD (May 27, 2012)

^^I'm in a dilemma. The monitor looks good to me. But I don't know if the HDL will be better with the DVI cable/port. Letsbuy guys are taking forever to respond, so I started using this one. 

So what do you say buddy? Should I vehemently stick on to the replacement/refund? Or is the gaming/HD content playback quality difference between VGA & DVI (real world) negligible?


----------



## Jripper (May 27, 2012)

Congrats on finally getting the rig together.  Game on |m|


----------



## RiGOD (May 27, 2012)

^^Thanks buddy.


----------



## Cilus (May 27, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^I'm in a dilemma. The monitor looks good to me. But I don't know if the HDL will be better with the DVI cable/port. Letsbuy guys are taking forever to respond, so I started using this one.
> 
> So what do you say buddy? Should I vehemently stick on to the replacement/refund? Or is the gaming/HD content playback quality difference between VGA & DVI (real world) negligible?




I think you should play a little farther to get the replacement. Threat them with Consumer Service and all the forum things...that you're active in all the tech forums in India, specially Digit...play intelligently, don't say online forum, say digit mag forum which might make them think that you're a member of Digit team.

I haven't seen HDAL but have experiece with HDL and it is a superb Disp0lay, especially the brightness and contrast.


----------



## RiGOD (May 27, 2012)

You're right. I'll try that way.


----------



## d6bmg (May 27, 2012)

Cilus said:


> say digit mag forum which might make them think that you're a member of Digit team.




I couldn't find anything better replythan this reply.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 27, 2012)

RiGOD u bought 960T right?
Then why does your Signature say 1605T?
OC?


----------



## RiGOD (May 27, 2012)

^^Unlocked to 1605T (Hexa Core)


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 27, 2012)

Cooler?


----------



## K3npachi (May 27, 2012)

Gratz on the new Rig RiGoD  
May it server you well for the upcoming years 
Cheers.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 27, 2012)

And Congo after helping so many people with their rigs u finally have your own TENEBRiS !


----------



## RiGOD (May 27, 2012)

*@K3npachi* : Thanks buddy.
*@CarlonSamuels* : Its the stock cooler as I'm not OC'ing for the time being. And thanks.


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2012)

can you share the idle and load cpu temp ? and you unlocked the cpu at stock volt ( auto volt ) setting ?


----------



## RiGOD (May 28, 2012)

^^Which is the best tool for that buddy? I've installed *SpeedFan* and *HWmonitor*. Anything better than that?

BTW my motherboard had an option called *Core Unlocker* and I just enabled it leaving other settings untouched and the extra core simply showed up. And I've disabled the two extra cores currently.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 28, 2012)

Thanx Buddy . We are here to help you . Do post some pics and Benchmarks.


----------



## pcforumguy (May 28, 2012)

*@RiGOD*
Congrats mate ! Very nice config under 45k.
Post some pics and your fan setup.

How is Merc Alpha's front bezel in regard of airflow? 
Is front fans creating any noise while sucking air from front bezel?
I am asking b'cause I have NZXT 210 Elite which has pretty similar (not exact) front bezel.

BTW check out NZXT 210 Elite's Review.

Cheers!


----------



## RiGOD (May 28, 2012)

^^I've already gone through your review mate, but couldn't post there. Great job. 

BTW the Merc comes with a single (rear) fan unlike the Source 210 Elite. And I've not installed any additional front/side panel fans yet. Will post the the temps soon.


----------



## pcforumguy (May 28, 2012)

Should we expect Merc Alpha's Review in the near future ?


----------



## RiGOD (May 28, 2012)

Posting the *CPU-Z*, *HWMonitor* & *SpeedFan* results of my processor under Idle and Full Load.

*Stock - AMD Phenom II X4 960T*



Spoiler



*i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r637/RiGOD/SCPU-Z.jpg





Spoiler



*i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r637/RiGOD/SIdleSpeedFan.jpg





Spoiler



*i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r637/RiGOD/SLoadSpeedFan.jpg





Spoiler



*i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r637/RiGOD/SIdleHWMonitor.jpg





Spoiler



*i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r637/RiGOD/SLoadHWMonitor.jpg



*Unlocked - AMD Phenom II X6 1605T*



Spoiler



*i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r637/RiGOD/CPU-Z.jpg





Spoiler



*i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r637/RiGOD/IdleSpeedFAN.jpg





Spoiler



*i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r637/RiGOD/LoadSpeedFAN.jpg





Spoiler



*i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r637/RiGOD/IdleHWMonitor.jpg





Spoiler



*i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r637/RiGOD/LoadHWMonitor.jpg



PS : Used Handbrake with High/Realtime priority to put the CPU under full load. Considerable improvement in multi tasking capabilities and encoding speed was observed once the CPU was unlocked to 6 cores.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



pcforumguy said:


> Should we expect Merc Alpha's Review in the near future ?



I don't think so buddy. There are hell loads of reviews of the same already. Video reviews and unboxings on YouTube too. So I don't think there's anything new that should be explained about this case.


----------



## 1manshow (May 28, 2012)

Congrats mate 

Hope your new rig works wonder for you. Keep us updated.


----------



## RiGOD (May 28, 2012)

^^Thanks buddy


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2012)

Hwinfo is the best monitoring and all of the temps looks good expect cpu package/case temp which is 64c under load.


----------



## RiGOD (May 29, 2012)

^^Yeah, so first priority to CPU cooler upgrade or additional case fans?


----------



## dfcols71 (May 29, 2012)

i think cpu cooler should be first priority


----------



## 1manshow (May 29, 2012)

@ RiGOD

Can you please paste your Windows Experience Index scores here? Just for fun


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2012)

@ Rigod - just get CM Hyper 212 Evo or else tell us your budget for the cooler.


----------



## RiGOD (May 30, 2012)

@1manshow : Here you go. Do remember that I don't have a SSD



Spoiler



*i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r637/RiGOD/PI.jpg



@topgear : My board is just 4+1 phase, so I don't think I'll be able to do any serious OC'ing. To hover somewhere around 3.5-3.7 GHz isn't a *CM Hyper TX3* enough?


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2012)

for stock clocks CM Hyper TX3  is good ( suitable mostly for dual core cpu OC IMO ) but for 3.5-3.7 Ghz OC on a hexa core you should buy something better like CM Hyper 212 Evo.


----------



## 1manshow (May 31, 2012)

Thanks RiGOD for your WEI score. I appreciate it.


----------



## Cilus (May 31, 2012)

Topgear, I was going through the reviews of the Deep Kool Coolers and they offer very good performance/price ratio. The Ice Blade Pro Cooler, available @ 2.67K in THEITWARES is comparable with Noctua U12 cooler. So I guess RIGOD can opt for one of those.


----------



## damien66 (May 31, 2012)

@RiGOD just a quick question, what clockspeed is the ram?


----------



## RiGOD (May 31, 2012)

^^1600MHz buddy.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 31, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Topgear, I was going through the reviews of the Deep Kool Coolers and they offer very good performance/price ratio. The Ice Blade Pro Cooler, available @ 2.67K in THEITWARES is comparable with Noctua U12 cooler. So I guess RIGOD can opt for one of those.



^^
How about the Deepcool Frostwin? It cost about the same ~ 2.7k on flipkart but has another fan and the noctua d-14's design!

@OP- Congrats for getting your new rig!


----------



## d6bmg (May 31, 2012)

Frostwin win block one RAM slot for sure.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 1, 2012)

*@Saumil996* : Thanks buddy.

BTW I'm not planning for an upgrade in another six months time. Maybe I'll save up some cash and buy a good CPU cooler, case fans and speakers by then. And hoping that rupee will appreciate by then


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ Better plan.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 3, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> *BTW I'm not planning for an upgrade in another six months time. Maybe I'll save up some cash and buy a good CPU cooler, case fans and speakers by then. And hoping that rupee will appreciate by then*


*

thats a better choice bro.
Merc alpha has awesome cable management, at that price point! Congrats! *


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah buddy. It's a VFM case for the price. And thanks


----------

